# MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen



## Mcknstckz (23. Mai 2016)

*MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen*

Servus!

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines 144Hz-Bildschirms geworden.
Meinen PC habe ich jetzt über DP angeschlossen, um 144Hz-Gaming bei CS-GO nutzen zu können.
Insbesondere überrascht mich aber, wie smooth arbeiten auf dem Desktop geht.. Hammer!
Jetzt die Frage: Wie schaffe ich es, dass mein MacBook Pro Retina Late 2013 auch OSX in 144Hz darstellt?
Benutze den Mac meistens für die Uni, daher würde ich ihn gerne daheim mit dem neuen Bildschirm verbinden.
Da er nur HDMI besitzt, fällt ein direkter Anschluss raus.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit über Thunderbolt -> Display Port Adapter -> 144Hz zu erreichen?

Liebe Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Hatuja (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen*

Du brauchst nichtmal einen "Adaper". Thunderbold ist sowohl mechanisch als auch elektrisch kompatibel mit Mini-DisplayPort. Du brauchst also lediglich ein Mini-DisplayPort auf DisplayPort Kabel. Darüber sollten Problemlos 144Hz möglich sein.


----------



## Mcknstckz (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen*

Super! Vielen Dank für diese schnelle, hilfreiche Antwort!
Einstellung für 144Hz müsste dann einfach unter OSX bei Display zu finden sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## Hatuja (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen*



Mcknstckz schrieb:


> Super! Vielen Dank für diese schnelle, hilfreiche Antwort!
> Einstellung für 144Hz müsste dann einfach unter OSX bei Display zu finden sein, nicht wahr?



Ja, System Preferences -> Display (dt.: Systemeinstellungen -> Monitore). Da sollte dann der zweite Bildschirm mit der Hz Einstellung auftauchen.


----------



## Mcknstckz (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: MacBook an 144Hz Bildschirm anschließen*

Ich bedanke mich!


----------



## C Punkt (22. April 2020)

Mcknstckz schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich!



hey hat das echt funktioniert? Wenn ich bei den technischen daten meines mb pro gucke, steht da dass er max 60 hz kann? guck ich falsch? das 2018er sollte das doch können, wenns dein 13er tut.


----------



## mardsis (22. April 2020)

C Punkt schrieb:


> hey hat das echt funktioniert? Wenn ich bei den technischen daten meines mb pro gucke, steht da dass er max 60 hz kann? guck ich falsch? das 2018er sollte das doch können, wenns dein 13er tut.




Das ist ja erstmal nur die Herstellerangabe und kommt auch auf die Auflösung an, bei niedrigerer Auflösung als der maximalen sollte auch mehr als 60Hz möglich sein.


----------



## C Punkt (22. April 2020)

also wie weiß ich ob mein mb pro 2018: MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2018, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)GPU: Intel Iris Plus Graphics 655 1536 MB

144hz bei 1440p schafft?


----------

